# ASC billing ??



## herrera4 (Sep 17, 2010)

We are a general surgeons office and our surgeons are going to start doing surgeries out of a Surgical Center. Where can I find ASC information on billing and setting up the hcfa form correctly? Thanks for any info


----------



## diann (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually, Becker's ASC is a good source for ASC info.  Their website is www.beckersasc.com.  I get alot of good up to date info from there for both billing and coding.  Another good source is The Coding Institute, website www.codinginstitute.com.  They have free articles too which are good.  
Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H


----------



## herrera4 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks!!! I will check them out


----------



## j.berkshire (Sep 21, 2010)

Also, be sure to take a look at CMS's ASC center at http://www.cms.gov/center/asc.asp and also at the Claims Processing Manual's Chapter 14 at http://www.cms.gov/Manuals/iom/item...r=ascending&itemID=CMS018912&intNumPerPage=10


----------



## asm2058 (Oct 19, 2010)

Can anyone help me.  I would like to know if L8699 has been discontinued or deleted ?
thanks


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Oct 20, 2010)

*L8699*

It has not been discountinued. Did you receive a denial?


----------



## asm2058 (Oct 22, 2010)

*L8699*

yes I did receive a denial from Aetna

Arlene


----------

